# Ex Wife?



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

Dave decided to tie the knot with his long-time girlfriend. One evening, after the
honeymoon, he was assembling some loads for an upcoming hunt.

His wife was standing there at the bench watching him. After a long period of silence, she
finally speaks. "Honey, I've been thinking. Now that we are married, I think it's time you
quit hunting, shooting, hand-loading and fishing. Maybe you should sell your guns and
boat."

Dave gets this horrified look on his face.

She says, "Darling, what's wrong?"

"There for a minute you were sounding like my ex-wife."

"Ex-wife!" she screams, "I didn't know you were married before!"

"I wasn't!"


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

